# Testing/Support at UK Schools?  What to expect?



## gron (Nov 15, 2010)

Hi,

We are returning to UK next month after a few years abroad.  What kind of testing/support can I expect at a UK school?  I saw a couple of posts where parents have said that the schools didn't want to test, is this right? Suzie is six and still needs some help and guidance with her care/diet....

We have expereinced the different levels of care given at schools here, is it the same in the UK - pot luck according to the school/nurse?


----------



## shiv (Nov 15, 2010)

Hi gron  the very best people to ask are on the Children With Diabetes emailing list. They will be able to give you very detailed answers! Most of them don't come on the forum so I would really recommend you joining up to the list.

From what I have read on the list, schools and diabetes rarely mix pleasantly. Some schools are fantastic, but they are in the minority.


----------



## gron (Nov 15, 2010)

Thank you for that - Just realised that I managed to post on the wrong board too.  Just joined the mailing list so might ask on there, but probably by looking through archives will get my answer...  not hopeful, looks like I could have another battle on my hands


----------



## shiv (Nov 15, 2010)

Noone will mind you asking again - especially as you are moving from overseas - post your question away and I can guarantee you will get plenty of help very quickly!


----------



## aymes (Nov 15, 2010)

gron said:


> Thank you for that - Just realised that I managed to post on the wrong board too.  Just joined the mailing list so might ask on there, but probably by looking through archives will get my answer...  not hopeful, looks like I could have another battle on my hands



I've moved this to the parent's board which I think is where you meant it to go....?


----------



## bev (Nov 15, 2010)

Make sure you have a good diabetes team and they will help you with a good care plan - some schools are rubbish and some school are great - you have to find the good ones I'm afraid.Bev


----------



## Monica (Nov 15, 2010)

I haven't had any bad experiences with the schools, but then my daughter Carol was 10 when first diagnosed and didn't inject at school. I have read some horror stories on Facebook's "Parents of Children with Type 1 Diabetes in the UK"

So I guess it is potluck.

Don't be shy asking questions. We always try our best to help.


----------



## Semarroy (Nov 19, 2010)

I have had a few ups and downs with our school. But being proactive, setting up meetings with the diabetes hospital team and the headmaster/teachers really helped. It's more about education than anything. I have found it hard not being with him while he's at school (son is 9), taking care of him etc, but we can't draw rings round our kids - we need to hand over the care to others (and them). Hard but important. And I think as long as you've done your best to educate everyone involved and that they understand the importance of testing and hypo treatments etc. then that's all you can do. But stick with it till you are 100% happy that they are doing their best for your child. x


----------

